# Reminder to Tesla owners in Florida...



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Now is the time to charge your car to 100%, in case the power goes out or you're forced to evacuate.


----------



## AutopilotFan (Oct 6, 2018)

I hope you all come through this storm unscathed. Stay safe.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

Interestingly, being on the gulf coast here, it was actually beneficial to not need gas. Gas stations were going dry as early as Thursday, but I didn’t have to worry about it at all. Even if the storm was leaning towards coming across the state or something, we wouldn’t have wound up losing power until Today or tomorrow depending on its pace, so I’d be able to charge all the up until the power cut out.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

It looks like the storm missed us here in South Florida, but we are prepared for a wobble none the less. That said, I only charged up each night to 90%. I feared charging to 100%, getting stuck at home, and having the car sit at too high of a state of charge for days on end.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It looks like the storm missed us here in South Florida, but we are prepared for a wobble none the less. That said, I only charged up each night to 90%. I feared charging to 100%, getting stuck at home, and having the car sit at too high of a state of charge for days on end.


A founders-series powerwall sure would come in handy in that situation, wouldn't it.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

@SoFlaModel3 is right on with his plan. Many of us charged 2-3 days ago and the storm has barely moved. 100% wouldn't be good. Some Tesla owners I spoke with went to 90% unless they were leaving town.

Yeah a Powerwall would be good but years ago I added a whole home generator so can charge after the storm if needed. However charging pulling 48A is something I hadn't considered years ago, so a little juggling of loads may be needed.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> A founders-series powerwall sure would come in handy in that situation, wouldn't it.


Apparently that referral prize has finally started to make its way out. I will be ready for 2020 hurricane season 😎


----------

